# BRAX MATRIX MX4 AND MX2 NEW IN CRATE



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

DIYMA member take 10% off.
Prices include shipping to lower 48 and paypal fee.

Brax Matrix MX4B Black 1120WRMS Top of The Line 4CH Sq Amp New Germany | eBay

Brax Matrix MX2B Black 1040WRMS Top of The Line 2CH Sq Amp New Germany | eBay

Thank you!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Why oh why must the temptation haunt me soooo...


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for making my night...smiling and laughing


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Must be fell out of the back of the truck, huh Jimmy?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

want...no neeed, damn money


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> Must be fell out of the back of the truck, huh Jimmy?


hahahahaha 
Actually I do not own them.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

capea4 said:


> want...no neeed, damn money


These amps are too rich for me also


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

soccerguru607 said:


> These amps are too rich for me also


After all they all sounds the same... right?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> After all they all sounds the same... right?


I never had to pleasure to listen to these Brax matrix.

I know from testing Victory tube preamp it make my system sounds alot different.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Come on Jimmy, just hook it up.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> Come on Jimmy, just hook it up.


But but I got taxes to pay.... 

I also don't have insurance so I will get fined


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available


----------



## illgorilla (Feb 28, 2015)

Trying to PM


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Received and replied


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Man those are some sexy amps...saw the NIB MS2250 you got on there as well..must resist.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> Man those are some sexy amps...saw the NIB MS2250 you got on there as well..must resist.


That new 2250ta was sold yesterday buddy....
I know how you love PG MS series


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Still available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Payment pending...


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

SOLD!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

Some picked up some REALLY nice amplifiers....


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> Some picked up some REALLY nice amplifiers....


I know these are your favorite amps and you would have a MX4 in your ride right now if not for job change and needing a gas efficient car. 

I really like your option the differences/comparisons between MX4 and Sinfoni Tempo series.

And thank you Jeremy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

No doubt, the Brax along with Sinfoni are my two favorite amplifier brands...

Love each for different reasons...


----------



## LMALEKE (Dec 14, 2014)

goddang No money left... :'(


----------

